# Gundam Kits for sale\trade Great for conversions!



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

WEll if you are interested in doing some conversions off gundam kits i have the following ones extra for trade\sale! make me an offer ladys & gals!


1\100
----------
Freedom
Strike Freedom
Justice
Infinite justice
Aile Strike
Destiny
Providence
Wing Zero
Wing Zero Custom
Death Scythe Custom
Nataku Custom
Tallgeese 3
Aegus

Odd Kits i found in my collection
------------------
Strike Rogue with IWSP (1\144)
00 Gundam, With Riser (Light up engines)
Delta Plus 1\144 Scale
Strike Noir 1\144 Scale

Non-Gundam things
-------------
2000+ Point Eldar Army (warhammer 40k) $350
Battlefleet Gothic Chaos fleet (16 Cruiser's + 1 Battleship) $80
Tons of Transformers from G1 - Animated
Lotr Mordor army

Things i want
------------
Fw Marines
GK's
Anything i can use pre-heresy


Gundam Models
======
MG Epyon Gundam
MG Sandrock Custom
MG Deathscythe Custom
MG Delta Plus
Mg Gouf Custom
MG MS-06J Zaku II
MG RX-79GEz8 Gundam Ez-8
MG RX-79G Gundam Ground Type
MG ORB-01 Akatsuki
MG GAT-X105 Aile Strike Gundam
MG Strike Noir
MG Saviour Gundam


----------

